# darse de alta



## thorwald34

Buenas tardes,

stò cercando di tradurre (al italiano) "darse de alta" in un servizio di telefonia, ma non voglio usare la parola contrarre, potrei usare la parola assumere?


----------



## Shanks78

Hola, 

puedes decir "iscriversi a un servizio di telefonia", "registrarsi ad un servizo di telefonia".

El verbo "assumere" sòlo lo utilizas cuando se contrata a alguien o en sentido figurado.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Contrarre es contraer (contraer una enfermedad, se me contrajo el estómago...) 
Assumere es contratar (a una persona).
Yo diría: ho fatto un contratto con... (Telefónica, Telecom...)


----------



## enza74

A seconda del contesto si puó usare "contrattare" (ho fatto un contratto) o "aderire"(a una associazione o a una promozione) piuttosto che iscriversi (darse de alta en la seguridad social) o registrarsi (in una pagina web).


----------



## Shanks78

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Contrarre es contraer (contraer una enfermedad, se me contrajo el estómago...) pero no como "asumir un compromiso u obligación"
> Assumere es contratar (a una persona).
> Yo diría: ho fatto un contratto con... (Telefónica, Telecom...)


 
Sì, claro, si lo que qieres decir es que te has subscribido a una nueva compania telefònica, entonces tienes que decir "ho fatto un contratto con... "


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Enza74, contrattare: http://dizionari.hoepli.it/cerca.aspx?idD=1&query=contrattare&Cerca.x=0&Cerca.y=0


----------



## enza74

Hai ragione, è piú corretto dire "ho fatto un contratto"


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Un attacco di itagnolo! Io ho dovuto verificare con il dizionario..


----------



## 0scar

Esta pregunta no se entiende. Nadie "se" da de alta en ningún lado. Siempre nos da de alta un tercero.
Hace falta el contexto.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

0scar said:


> Esta pregunta no se entiende. Nadie "se" da de alta en ningún lado. Siempre nos da de alta un tercero.
> Hace falta el contexto.



La expresión "darse de alta" está recogida en el DRAE. Quizás a nosotros nos suene un poco rara porque acá no se usa, aunque últimamente la escuché en  publicidades de telefonía celular. Me parece que en España es muy común, o por lo menos la suelo escuchar en boca de españoles.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

En España es normal utlizar Darse de Alta tal y como aparece en los primeros posts.
Oscar y Jenesaisrien, me explicais es uso en Argentina, por favor? Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Bueno, *darse de alta* y  *ser alta* como dice el RAE no se usa.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

No quisiera poner en entredicho la autoridad de la RAE, pero buscando "darse de alta" en Google salen 825.000 entradas y los que hemos contestado al post lo hemos entendido perfectamente... con lo que creo que queda confirmado que, por mucho que no lo recoja la RAE, la expresión se usa, por lo menos en España. Se usa como "contratar" (un servicio de telefonía), "apuntarse" (a un forum).


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno:
Jenesaisrien dice que está recogida en el RAE (Aunque no la usen en Argentina) y Oscar que no lo está, o al menos que rechaza su uso.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Giulia da Urbino said:


> me explicais es uso en Argentina, por favor? Gracias!



Si bien no hay una referencia específica a contratar un servicio, yo lo entiendo como:

*darse de **~**.* * 1.     * loc. verb. Inscribirse en un cuerpo, profesión, organismo, asociación, etc.


Acá se usa contratar una línea, y dependiendo del contexto, inscribirse, anotarse, registrarse (en una página Web), hacerse socio (de una organización), etc.  Sin embargo recientemente vi por televisión una publicidad de  Movistar que dice.."si das de alta una línea tenés tal beneficio...", lo cual me llamó la atención porque nunca lo había escuchado acá, (aunque no recuerdo si era un canal local...quizás  lo haya visto en uno de esos canales de cable que van a diferentes países). 
La primera vez que fui a España estaba un poco perdida con esa expresión ya que la confundía con el alta médica, pero en  definitiva no es otra cosa que lo contrario de dar de baja, que eso sí se usa: voy a dar de baja la línea (o cancelar la línea), me dí de  baja del club (o me borré de tal o cual sitio).


 Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Lo que digo que en el RAE está pero no se usa acá.
No  pueden uno ir al club, a la facultad o la  compañia telefónica a _"darse de alta"._ Uno _se asocia_, _se abona_, _se inscribe_, _se anota_, pero núnca  _se da de alta_.

Tampoco se dice _soy alta_ de algo.



Jenesaisrien said:


> Si bien no hay una referencia específica a contratar un servicio, yo lo entiendo como:
> 
> *darse de **~**.* *1. *loc. verb. Inscribirse en un cuerpo, profesión, organismo, asociación, etc.
> 
> 
> . Sin embargo recientemente vi por televisión una publicidad de Movistar que dice.."_*si das* de alta una línea tenés tal beneficio_...",
> Saludos


 
Francamente no veo que venga muy al caso. No dice "..._si *te* das de alta una linea..." o ..."*date de alta* y tenés tal beneficio"_

De todas maneras suena raro, para ajustarse a la forma de hablar local tendría que decir _"*si pedís* una línea..." _


----------



## Jenesaisrien

0scar said:


> Francamente no veo que venga muy al caso. No dice "..._si *te* das de alta una linea..." o ..."*date de alta* y tenés tal beneficio"_
> 
> De todas maneras suena raro, para ajustarse a la forma de hablar local tendría que decir _"*si pedís* una línea..." _



Creo que sí viene al caso porque lo utilizaron en el sentido de contratar una línea. No recuerdo exactamente la frase, quizás sí era pronominal, en todo caso no cambia mucho el sentido de lo que quise decir: que se utilizara una expresión que normalmente no se utiliza.
Inversamente, lo que yo no creo que muy venga al caso  es rechazar su uso simplemente  porque en Argentina no se diga, como si fuéramos el ombligo del mundo.


----------



## gatogab

Yo he callado porque ese 'darse de alta' me suena tan raro, incluso leyéndolo tantas veces en el google.
En muchos posts españoles me parece estar leyendo frases de 'El Lazarillo de Tormes'.


gg


----------



## Mª Antonia

En España es muy corriente decir "darse de alta".


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Por fin alguien desde España que confirma que los italianos aqui no nos hemos vuelto locos ni tenemos problemas de comprensión del idioma. De paso creo que el que empezó el hilo ya solucionó sus problemas de traducción al italiano hace unos posts


----------



## gatogab

Giulia, noi intendiamo 'dar de alta' e non 'darse de alta', quando tutto è finito bene o comunque finito. Infatti i pazienti dell'ospedale 'se dan de alta' dai medici, quando vengono dimessi. E' non siamo mai noi stessi a 'darnos de alta', bensì qualcun altro ci 'da de alta'.
Ma mi dicono che in Mexico, precisamente a Puebla viene usato come 'registrarse, anotarse, inscribirse' oltre al significato che ho esposto.
Corríjeme algún "_italcaste'_ caído por ahí.
gg

_¡Ah!....Saludos a tus gatos._


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Gracias gatogab por aclararme esto! 
De hecho en el sentido que tú dices, en España es normal escuchar "dar el alta" (el médico me ha dado el alta, ya vuelvo a trabajar).
... Mexico invece di Messico lo vogliamo considerare itagn... ups italcaste? 

_¡Ah!....Saludos de mis gatos_


----------



## gatogab

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Gracias gatogab por aclararme esto!
> De hecho en el sentido que tú dices, en España es normal escuchar "dar el alta" (el médico me ha dado el alta, ya vuelvo a trabajar).
> ... México invece di Messico lo vogliamo considerare itagn... ups italcaste?
> 
> _¡Ah!....Saludos de mis gatos_


gg


----------



## KHALIFAH

thorwald34 said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> stò cercando di tradurre (al italiano) "darse de alta" in un servizio di telefonia, ma non voglio usare la parola contrarre, potrei usare la parola assumere?


 
Hola Thorwald

Comprendo tu pregunta, ya que trabajo para una compañía de comunicaciones con sede en España. Hay dos cosas: *el acto de firmar* el contrato de servicio, el cual puedes traducir como *ho fatto un contratto*; Y la *activación* del servicio propiamente dicha, que en España llaman *dar de alta*, queriendo decir *activar*, la cual puedes traducir sencillamente como *attivare il servizio*. Como se entiende, esto último le corresponde hacerlo a la cia. de telefonia, mientras que el usuario (*utente*) es quien hace, firma, suscribe, etc. el contrato.

Saludo.


----------

